# Combat In Afghanistan



## Trip_Wire (Sep 5, 2010)

Combat In Afghanistan

A 60 Minutes Video. Link:


----------



## Manolito (Sep 5, 2010)

Great Post Trip I couldn't believe the honesty of that two star. Shit the wind is blowing I got something in my eyes. 
Bill


----------



## pardus (Sep 6, 2010)

I personally found that upsetting as I have a set of skills that the Army is ignoring that I could use to great effect in this situation.

I seen two distinct situations in this video where my skills were needed but were nowhere to be seen. 

:2c:


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 6, 2010)

That was really interesting. It's nice to see a no shit, no spin viewpoint.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link. It was intresting to watch and R.I.P. to the soldiers involved in the I.E.D. attack. 

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like an uphill - literally - battle over there....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.

Is Lara still in Afghanistan? Seeing her out on patrols with the other soldiers kinda gives us ordinary people mixed feelings (at least for me, that is)-- On one hand, wouldn't having her (a woman) out on patrol be a liability for the men coz now someone's gotta baby sit her and hold her hand when she goes up and down the mountain. And on the other, I admire her courage for accepting such a dangerous assignment living in a FOB right in the middle of Taliban territory.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is this the same woman that did that SF video?  The one that showed a Team guy getting shot in the leg by one of the Afghans, and another team guy accidentally shooting a kid?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 8, 2010)

Same chick.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 8, 2010)

She's got an unusual Saffie accent.


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> She's got an unusual Saffie accent.


 
Yep, I wouldn't have picked her as a Safa.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 9, 2010)

I had to look her up to find out. I suspect she working in the UK, they like a cultured BBC accent up there. Anita McNaught had to put one on when she went up lol.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 9, 2010)

Wiki:



> Lara Logan (born 29 March 1971) is a South African television and radio journalist and war correspondent. She is currently the Chief Foreign Affairs Correspondent for CBS News, 60 Minutes correspondent, filing reports for the CBS Evening News and the CBS Radio Network.


----------

